# Who's got the biggest Pleco around



## ''*Samson*113*'' (May 28, 2004)

I was wondering how big can Plecos get I've seen some pretty huge Plecos, so I know that there are some nice size ones out there,..
anyone got any that are enourmous,..
I would love to see a nice pic, and let me know how much ya paid if ya remember,..


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

There was a 16" pleco at my lfs going for $20


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

my bristlenosed pleco is about 2"


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

micus has one that is like 15"

and there is one at my lfs that is like 13"
(30 bucks)


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I just got back from my lfs and they had a common pleco that was about 2 feet. The head on this sucker was about the size of my fist.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

My adonis pleco.

It's difficult to get accurate measurements through three feet of water, but he is at least 18" long and 5" across the head, maybe more.

-PK


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

My common is around 10" i know thats not a record but hell it looks huge to me. Im gonna go get a pic now so ill post one in a few


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Here he is kinda hard too see since he is stuffed in a cave but its the best i could do


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Here's mine...
I haven't measured him, but he is a big one


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

my biggest is only 13". my lfs always has monsters in that are 18"+ though


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

theres one at the old folks home thats 24" he cant even move hes so big


----------



## Aqualung (Jul 20, 2003)

ive got pictures i will post later of mine, he was 15 inches total length, and i got him for free. it kept beating on her big oscars, so she put him in a trash can, with a pump, ive gotten many large fish this way including two huge oscars, and a leporinus headstander that was like 8+ inches.


----------



## ''*Samson*113*'' (May 28, 2004)

gourami-master said:


> theres one at the old folks home thats 24" he cant even move hes so big


 24 INCHES!!
holy Cow!
that's a big ass Pleco,..
it must have been huge!


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

there used to be a huge one in the fountain at one of the local malls he was about 18-20 inches wheni worked night security there for xmas one year we caught him a few times


----------



## lighter (Mar 2, 2004)

Here's my biggest, slighty over 1 foot.

http://www.plecofanatics.com/gallery/displ...p?album=7&pos=4


----------



## ''*Samson*113*'' (May 28, 2004)

that's a nice pleco,.. nice site too,..
alot of good pics there


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

lighter said:


> Here's my biggest, slighty over 1 foot.
> 
> http://www.plecofanatics.com/gallery/displ...p?album=7&pos=4


 nice


----------



## ''*Samson*113*'' (May 28, 2004)

yeah it's pretty big


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i sold a common pleco @ 11-12'' but the lfs i used to go to had some huge commons in its indoor pond full of koi those were 2' long and very wide.
dixon


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

not mine, but some hella HUGE plecos. My common is around 8 inches


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

big ass pleco


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Damn thats a awesome pleco


----------



## ''*Samson*113*'' (May 28, 2004)

crazy big Pleco!


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

mine is pretty close to 18, cause he sits acros my tank whici is 18 wide and he is like millimeters from touch it from head to tail,


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

micus said:


> mine is pretty close to 18, cause he sits acros my tank whici is 18 wide and he is like millimeters from touch it from head to tail,


 got a pic?


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

I thought I would share a pic of the largest Royal I had ever seen. This guy was caught in the Rio Xingu. It was so large, I could not find a box to put him into, to bring his ass back with me.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

that is a nice royal what would that be worth


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

after i get my fuge carmel pleco(i made up the name cause i couldnt find him anywhere on the net) wich is like 7" im ganna get a royal and feed him tons of protien mixed in with veggies stuff like krill and bloodwormsi show pics of him when he gets that big


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

gourami-master said:


> after i get my fuge carmel pleco(i made up the name cause i couldnt find him anywhere on the net) wich is like 7" im ganna get a royal and feed him tons of protien mixed in with veggies stuff like krill and bloodwormsi show pics of him when he gets that big


 i bet your balls will drop before yours gets that big


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

at one of the old lfs here, there was a 125 gallon tank that had a pleco that was almost half as long as the 125 long. i dont remember how much it was for but someone brought it in, then it was later bought and put in a pond. oh and i got a 13 inch common pleco i just got like 3 weeks ago im thinking about naming him dukie becuase he shits and looks like a turd


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

lol mines name is suckshon and his shits are as long as my 75 and when you go up to him and yell "SUCK SUCK" he runs away into his skull and leavs a terd behind


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

gourami-master said:


> and when you go up to him and yell "SUCK SUCK" he runs away into his skull and leavs a terd behind


 why the hell would you yell at a fish?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

sailfin 15"







can crap 36" easy


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

another shot


----------



## lighter (Mar 2, 2004)

Hi Nike!! Great looking sailfin there!!!!!!


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

SharkAquarium said:


> I thought I would share a pic of the largest Royal I had ever seen. This guy was caught in the Rio Xingu. It was so large, I could not find a box to put him into, to bring his ass back with me.


DAMN!, now thats nice...


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Damn! Those ar some big ass plecos!!!


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

SharkAquarium said:


> I thought I would share a pic of the largest Royal I had ever seen. This guy was caught in the Rio Xingu. It was so large, I could not find a box to put him into, to bring his ass back with me.


 hats gotta be worth around 500$


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

mines about 13"

and nike the sail fin means its a female


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

air*force*one said:


> mines about 13"
> 
> and nike the sail fin means its a female


hey air*force*one what do you look at on the sail fin to tell that it's a female?


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

ive been told that the female's fin is usually flatter, rounder, smaller, narrower and less spiky than that of the male.

if i find any different i will pm you


----------



## Rickster (Oct 24, 2003)

I too would be interested in knowing just how big these fellows get...


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Rickster said:


> I too would be interested in knowing just how big these fellows get...


 HOLY!!!!
But that could be fake too, atleast we know that Georges was real.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Serygo said:


> Rickster said:
> 
> 
> > I too would be interested in knowing just how big these fellows get...
> ...


 I don't think it's fake - imo. it's either an _Acanthicus histrix_ or _Acanthicus adonis_: both get around 3ft in size...


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 25, 2003)

does 18" count?


----------



## ginor2k (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice pleco Nike, my LFS has a common around 15" going for £15, around 25$


----------



## boxhitter (Oct 13, 2005)

ive seen reg pleco 2 and a half foot in the local pet store on the daily so holla back


----------



## Ratman (Oct 22, 2005)

Rickster said:


> I too would be interested in knowing just how big these fellows get...


Now thats wot u call a pleco nice nice fish!


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

my 13 inch comon pleco

View attachment 84052


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

ive come to the conclusion that common plecos never really stop growing.....if u had a huge tank and always fed them theyd prob grow like 30 feet. its just that no1s ever done it,,,,,hahahaha its a long shot but it could be true


----------



## Igarapé (Jan 3, 2005)

Here's some nice big ass plecos

























































> HOLY!!!!
> But that could be fake too, atleast we know that Georges was real.


Having seen a few myself, I can tell you that's no fake









Adrien


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

I agree....

g


----------

